# Right rear engine mount: write-up



## Coupe_88 (Feb 7, 2003)

The right rear engine mount on A2's has a reputation for being slightly difficult to replace. After replacing it tonight ( in the dark) I am convinced that it is a piece of cake. 
http://www.gprparts.com
the rubber mount inside the bracket was $35 + shipping. 
1. Remove intake snorkel and airbox
2. Support weight of engine with jack 
3. remove (3) 13mm bolts on top 
4. remove (1) 17mm bolt horizontally
creative part. maneuver the old mount out, I lifted the engine a little more and pulled it out on the firewall side.
reuse the foam/rubber dust cover pads , this was the hardest part, trying to keep the pads on and maneuver it in.
5. loosely install all hardware. rock the engine around to help it settle. Torque down all the hardware. 
6. put it all back together and enjoy smoother shifting, a slightly improved clutch pedal feel. and less cabin vibration.
This took an hour to change. My car has manual steering and no AC. Very easy job


----------



## lilsoulja (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Right rear engine mount: write-up (Coupe_88)*

Okay, I am now ready to go back at it again! Hopefully, it won't kick my a$$ like it did last night. I have a/c and p/s. Wonder if that makes a difference.
...and I didn't take out the airbox, only the intake 'snorkel' 
Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Right rear engine mount: write-up (lilsoulja)*

What are some symptoms of it going bad or gone bad?
- dac


----------



## Coupe_88 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Right rear engine mount: write-up (Big Dac With Fries)*

usually the best sign of the right side mount is that the shifter wobbles side to side when you are accelerating. Its a little tricky to diagnose mounts. You can try to powerbrake it ( hold handbrake and feather clutch in and out ) and have a helper see which side the engine moves aroung most with, or you can take a jack and slightly lift near the mount you are checking and feel the vibration go away as you rev the engine.


----------



## jsooke (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Right rear engine mount: write-up (Coupe_88)*

I had problems this time removing the (1) 17mm horizontal bolt. There is only a little bit of working space, and it was on tight. I went from underneath and removed to 17mm bolts holding the bracket, removed the (3) 13mm bolts, lifted the engine a few inches and removed the mount and bracket as one piece (as mentioned, a bit tricky, but does come out). This also helped in replacing ... Placed the bracket down in place with out bolts, slipping in the mount with the rubber pads was a bit easier. Then bolted up the bracket, and the rest of the mounts.


----------



## mechanixfetch (Jul 19, 2004)

My right rear engine mount bracket actually sheared right through when I hit a pot-hole and now I'm driving with it broken because i can't afford to fix it, this makes me sad especially because my car is now a 4spd. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GXL (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: (mechanixfetch)*

I can help you. I just replaced the passenger mount on my GTi with a Hydro unit. It's a world of differece. I have left over the old mount with the factory bracket. You can have if you want, just pay for the shipping. 
Let me know.


----------

